

Reintroducing Soho Haven - erik_nygren

Dear fellow hackers,<p>Its been a couple of months since me and Chris started looking for fellow entrepreneurs to join in our effort to create an office space community in New York City. Since then, Soho Haven has become an immense success, we now have over a dozen companies working side by side, sharing ideas and solving interesting problems.<p>Since tech is your thing, we want to invite you to stay updated with the goings on that we are planning for the upcoming year. Our companies all have exciting ideas in the works, and as a community we are planning all kinds of events - happy hours, tech presentations and collaborations with other coworking spaces around the city. We are releasing our new website at http://www.sohohaven.com, come check us out.<p>We are always excited to get to know more entrepreneurs, so don't hesitate to reach out. We might be full at the moment, but as companies grow spots will soon become available.<p>Looking forward to see you in and around New York, be it at Hackers &#38; Founders, Tech Meetup or here at the Haven.<p>Best Regards,<p>Erik Nygren
Co-founder of Atma Tech and happy Soho Haven house manager.
======
aditya
Congrats! Soho Haven looks fantastic.

Here's a list of most co-working/shared office spaces in NYC, btw:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtSul34GwrVBdExHMHh...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtSul34GwrVBdExHMHhHUGdEcjltLXI4SzVRZWZvaVE&hl=en)

------
mattyb
Clickable: <http://www.sohohaven.com/>

